

Could SPDY have been patented? - mwsherman
http://patents.stackexchange.com/questions/388/the-spdy-protocol-is-not-patented-could-it-have-been-is-there-prior-art

======
mtgx
I don't understand the last part of his question. Has Microsoft tried to
patent SPDY?

